# fumigation



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I just thought I would let everyone know that I did fumagated my house even thought everyone said don't do it. I thought I would tell everyone what I did so If they have to get there homes done also.

1 removed all lighting 

2 fed an airline hose from out side through a window and attached an air pump

3 used that new cling rap that seals when you press it to an object. covered the main tank top and the sump with it.

4 got some towels wet layed them over the cling rap on the main tank and sump.

5 bought a .2 mill plastic from cover in the paint department in Home depot. Sealed it with duck tape to the wall and the floors.

6 my small powerhead that is very low in the tank I left on. All other pumps I shut off.

7. turned on the air pump outside before to make sure it worked. I ran an extention cord away from the house so not to put the toxic air onto the air pump.

It has been two days now everything looks great!!!

Roger


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

Well thats good to hear.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I believe I said to "tent the tank in plastic". So not everyone told you not to.
Glad you had the success and posted it.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well atleast you went through with it. i would have been to scared.


----------

